# Help catching snook?



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I’ve been seeing snook laying up next to a rocky shore. I was casting a gulp jerk shad with an 1/8 ounce jig head. Ive tried this from the boat and today casted from the shore. I also casted the same to a moving school of snook. I’m using 10lb braid with about a two foot 20lb fluorocarbon leader. I’m starting to think maybe it was my red shirt or the white braid or something. Very finicky. This was in Tampa Bay which is probably the problem everybody’s out there fishing but wondering if anybody had some pointers. Than


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Maybe they weren't hungry for baitfish. Try shrimp lure. My favorite lure for snook is red n white mirrolure, I think catch 2000 or 3000, i can't remember the number. Maybe try the blue braid. Cheaper to change ur shirt hahaha


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Keep at it and you'll get one. I wouldn't worry too much about your braid color, and honestly I don't use less that 30lb leader if I'm targeting snook. Especially near prominent structure (hint: that's always a good place to look for them). My clients today smacked a few on the head with great casts on the fly and they didn't even bat an eye. The front coming in probably had them fuzzed up.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Try a vudu shrimp. If that doesn't work, try an all white jerk bait rigged weightless. Then last but certainly not least, try a doa terror eyez.
And definitely up that leader to 25-30. I don't worry about braid color either.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Did you try dynamite. 
It has been known to work on most species targeted, including snook.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everybody this will surely give me a shopping list when I go to the store this morning. I've even thought about stripping the line off of one of reels and replacing it all with fluorocarbon. I will report back if I ever get one. I had a big one on and caught a small one the other day but I would love to catch the ones I see. I guess that's the challenge which keeps bringing me back for more. And yes I have thought about Dynamite but they aren't in season until May, 2021.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Laid up snook in Tampa Bay is going to be a challenge no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Laid up snook in Tampa Bay is going to be a challenge no matter how you slice it.


100% and more so if these fish are over 25". I'd lose the weight next also


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Snook, like most other fish will totally ignore the best lure or bait when they're not feeding. When feeding they'll hit an old cigarette butt. The secret is to put a lure in front of them when they're feeding. Best times are just before dawn or just after dusk. Casting at them during midday is usually a waste of time (although there are exceptions to every rule).


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

What kind of tide/movement were you seeing when these fish had lock jaw? They like moving water.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Big Snook are always a tough nut to crack when they are laid up, not feeding. Last week Tampa Bay had it's first real cold front of winter. In 2 days the water dropped from the high 70 to the mid 50's for a short time. Over the last week the water has creeped back up but another front is coming now. Snook activity will now go up and down with the temperatures until spring. Your lack of success may be nothing more than the fact that the fish's metabolism has slowed to the point where they won't chase. Your tackle is most likely not the issue. I would also second the advice of going up in leader. Your chance of landing 30"+ snook on 20 lb. is narrow. These fish suck the baits in so the line is almost always deep in their mouth at the time of the take. All of my snook rods have have 30 and 40lb. bite tippets. I vary based on the size of the fish we are finding.

I have had charters most every day recently and can tell you that most all of the strikes we have been getting on laid up snook have come to flies that were sitting still or sinking slowly. During cold water periods the takes are in slow motion and that is what's happening now. I always coach my clients to take short sharp strips of the fly line. 3" to 4". The idea is to make the fly twitch, roll and tumble but not go anywhere. Basically keep it close to them for as long as possible. When done enticingly you can almost always get some interest. I would think that this approach would work with your gulp or other soft baits.

Now here's my best advice for the giants in winter and in clear water.

I spend a lot of time fishing snook during winter conditions. It's one of my favorite times since you can sight fish the really big ones laying over dark bottoms sunning themselves. With the super clear water it is easy to watch their reaction to every move we make. Here is my only move on the big ones in winter. I always have my clients fish to the fish's tail. I want the fly to land 5+ feet behind the fish. When it lands make no movement at all. Just let it sink slowly to the bottom. When laid up or sunning in winter and a bait land in their eyesight 3 things usually happen. They bolt, They move slowly away or they lay still and ignore you. 

When your cast lands behind them they know somethings there immediately. Their lateral line picks it up and they most always slowly turn around. When they do one tiny twitch of the bait normally makes them move. Last Friday we had a big group of 3 footers that were in 2 feet of water adjacent to a drop off. My client that day got 2 eats from these fish with casts behind them. One was as I described above. The second was a reaction strike and that beast absolutely slammed the fly.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Ken T said:


> Big Snook are always a tough nut to crack when they are laid up, not feeding. Last week Tampa Bay had it's first real cold front of winter. In 2 days the water dropped from the high 70 to the mid 50's for a short time. Over the last week the water has creeped back up but another front is coming now. Snook activity will now go up and down with the temperatures until spring. Your lack of success may be nothing more than the fact that the fish's metabolism has slowed to the point where they won't chase. Your tackle is most likely not the issue. I would also second the advice of going up in leader. Your chance of landing 30"+ snook on 20 lb. is narrow. These fish suck the baits in so the line is almost always deep in their mouth at the time of the take. All of my snook rods have have 30 and 40lb. bite tippets. I vary based on the size of the fish we are finding.
> 
> I have had charters most every day recently and can tell you that most all of the strikes we have been getting on laid up snook have come to flies that were sitting still or sinking slowly. During cold water periods the takes are in slow motion and that is what's happening now. I always coach my clients to take short sharp strips of the fly line. 3" to 4". The idea is to make the fly twitch, roll and tumble but not go anywhere. Basically keep it close to them for as long as possible. When done enticingly you can almost always get some interest. I would think that this approach would work with your gulp or other soft baits.
> 
> ...


I have literally tried everything BUT landing behind them. Might as well give it a shot. I'll buy you a beer or ten if it works!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Ken... very, very good advice. We do similar things down in the 'glades in winter conditions way up inside where the big girls are wintering over...


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

CAPTAlexMoran said:


> I have literally tried everything BUT landing behind them. Might as well give it a shot. I'll buy you a beer or ten if it works!


For me the behind the fish is the only winter tactic that gets interest most of the time. Light landings are a must which is easy with the fly. If you plan to try it with heavier baits on traditional tackle I would increase the distance behind the fish. Maybe 12' to 15' behind the fish and a quick twitch before letting it sink. The distance they can sense a bait is amazing.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Ken T said:


> For me the behind the fish is the only winter tactic that gets interest most of the time. Light landings are a must which is easy with the fly. If you plan to try it with heavier baits on traditional tackle I would increase the distance behind the fish. Maybe 12' to 15' behind the fish and a quick twitch before letting it sink. The distance they can sense a bait is amazing.


WELP.... When you're in my area you officially get some beers on me. My buddy and I ran into quite a few big girls laid up today while looking for reds. I told him about it and we gave the whole "let the lateral line do the work" and fish stupid slow thing. Biggest fish of the day gave us a slow turn and agonizing follow before refusal, then another fish, and another. Finally we got into a cove that had three girls laid up, first one smashed it and we didn't come tight. Second one, same thing. and then the last of the three we finally got to the boat. It was the smallest but, still around 30". What brand do you want?! HA!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> Two more nice snook I caught (and released) yesterday on X-Caliber. It's a great fishing skiff!!!
> View attachment 161582
> View attachment 161583


You just need the right skiff!😉


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Sometimes they just ain’t gonna bite, even if you do everything right. Now, if you had a livewell full of bait...


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

dlpanadero said:


> Sometimes they just ain’t gonna bite, even if you do everything right. Now, if you had a livewell full of bait...


Ha, they will even refuse live bait sometimes. They can be so frustrating at times.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

CAPTAlexMoran said:


> WELP.... When you're in my area you officially get some beers on me. My buddy and I ran into quite a few big girls laid up today while looking for reds. I told him about it and we gave the whole "let the lateral line do the work" and fish stupid slow thing. Biggest fish of the day gave us a slow turn and agonizing follow before refusal, then another fish, and another. Finally we got into a cove that had three girls laid up, first one smashed it and we didn't come tight. Second one, same thing. and then the last of the three we finally got to the boat. It was the smallest but, still around 30". What brand do you want?! HA!


Glad you had good results. Thought I might add one additional piece of information. 
The best results will come with baitfish imitations made with materials and a profile that invokes the twitch, dart and tumble effect. That means harder, stiffer winging materials that lack absorption qualities. Baitfish tied EP Style and stacked Baitfish styles work best. The same type action should be considered when choosing lures. On those painfully slow follows you have a few options regarding how to move your bait. In winter the most productive is a few tiny twitches followed by the dead stop. Just let it sink. Many times they will suck it up just before it hits bottom. 

Most importantly this put the decision in the hands of the fish. If it just sits there he has the choice to eat it or move on. If you continue the retrieve you make his mind up for him. If the fish continues to look at it leave it. I have had takes after a full minute standoff during cold snaps.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Cool. I was going to ask about the style of flies. I've spun up a few deer hair sliders that I think will do the trick, with a bucktail "wing". I like the way they push water. As for the slurp, my fishing partner and I have been having great success on laid up reds with that same technique. Now I just need some more shots to piece it all together! Thanks for peeling back the curtain a bit. These fish have been driving me mad for the last couple of years.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Down in my area, we use flies that suspend in the water column when you pause your stripping during cold conditions... or sink very slowly. Something like a Seaducer usually. Some days the fish want very dark colors - other days it’s white all day long.

Since I’ve been tying for many years most of my patterns are with natural materials instead of synthetics that younger tyers started out with... I’d still say that presentation is everything though.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Down in my area, we use flies that suspend in the water column when you pause your stripping during cold conditions... or sink very slowly. Something like a Seaducer usually. Some days the fish want very dark colors - other days it’s white all day long.
> 
> Since I’ve been tying for many years most of my patterns are with natural materials instead of synthetics that younger tyers started out with... I’d still say that presentation is everything though.


Is there not something satisfying about seeing a seaducer slowly sink in front of a fish? I love it. Our waters clear up a lot during the winter so I would think lighter and more natural would work... BUT I do love fishing black or purple flies. If my clients can see them, and I can see them, then I know the fish can. Maybe I'll try to split the difference and tie up some dark olive and have some markers on board to change it up if need be. Thanks for the input Bob! I really appreciate it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Don’t go changing a thing or buying all kinds of new tackle. You are just there at the wrong time. When they are ready, they will eat. Just hope that the next time you are there they are eating.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This meme should indicate being obsessed by..... and the "Fishing" should say "Snook Fishing!"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like this guy has got it figured out!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snook in Tampa Bay are impossible to catch. Personally, I don't fish for them and is the last fish I'd target! They don't fight at all and feels like you just hooked a piece of driftwood. Also, even tho the season is close due to the redtide issues we had, I wouldn't eat them either. They taste like mud and is considered a trash fish to eat. So if you were unlucky enough to catch one, just turn it back loose. I'd stick to mackerel, ladyfish and jacks! I hear sheephead will be coming in soon.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Backwater said:


> Looks like this guy has got it figured out!
> 
> View attachment 162210


Out of season?
I know I would get caught.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

You forgot that catfish are much harder to catch and the flavor....OMG. To die for.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Everything eats snook... . unfortunately.... I've had more than one redfish survive an all out bite by a big shark - a big snook on the other hand gets chopped up by the smallest sharks with just one pass... Something not very fair about that.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I saw a porpoise throw one up in the air with his beak and catch it in its mouth before it hit the water only to become breakfast for the porpoise.

**** Key
Estero Bay


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've seen fully grown dolphins (porpoise) chase snook in less that two feet of water in small interior bays in the Everglades over the years... the snook run for their lives from structure to structure with that eight foot animal in hot pursuit throwing a head wave at least three feet high... The good news where I am is that dolphin don't ever seem to bother a hooked fish here - the way they do everywhere else.

Those snook, large or small, seem to be on everyone's menu back in the jungle...


----------

